# Show me your sticker set up/ customized deck.



## Karaca86 (May 5, 2010)

So.. getting ready for the season I started setting up my board.

I saw the thread where everyone can show of their 10/11 set up this winter but I want to see what everyone's done to their board to make it stand out from the rest. 

Do you just add a few things that mean something to you.. sport a lable thats got you sponsored.. spraypaint your own art or just cover everything is as many namebrands as possible because you think its cool... either way lets see it.


----------



## Karaca86 (May 5, 2010)

Here's mine to start off... at first thought my board was to pretty to put stickers on but out of complete boredom last night got a little carried away... still not done yet.. but those were the only stickers I had on hand that I would care to use..


----------



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

Nothing too fancy


----------



## eug3fo (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I only have stickers on one of my boards and the topsheet is completely covered with stickers. The only reason I xid it was because it's my rock board and the topsheet is juat cosmetically busted all to hell. Mainly brewery and band stickers.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I'm one of those anal purist people who have always fiercely kept stickers away from practically everything because I feel like I'm "Ruining" the board/car/skateboard/whatever. I'm breaking the cycle however, I put like 6 stickers on my car the other day, felt really good. Maybe I'll move to my boards next, I might need some counseling beforehand however :laugh:


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

the board on the right was one i started putting stickers on last year...the left is my new one i havent got any stickers for yet!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ya, not a fan of stickers either. 

I just don't really see stickers as a form of customization... It's just putting stickers on something that's covered with snow most of the time anyways, unless you're doing it wrong.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Ya, not a fan of stickers either.
> 
> I just don't really see stickers as a form of customization... It's just putting stickers on something that's covered with snow most of the time anyways, unless you're doing it wrong.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Yeah not for me either. My board looks good without why change it?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

When you own your own plotter putting stickers on shit becomes an every day occurrence.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

My dedicated jib board is covered with stickers but I kept it well within the color scheme (black/red/white to be exact). Thats the same board I fuck around with and not get worried too much about damage to it.
My other boards just have one identifying sticker on them thats the same brand as the board (NS sticker on an NS board, Lib on Lib, etc) so I can easily find it.


----------



## Karaca86 (May 5, 2010)

Yeah I've never used stickers either.. but when I was asked to help support my local board shop for free tune-ups and some gear this season and my boss offered me $100 for the season to sport his website, I had to start. :thumbsup: besides they'll just peel off anyway. 

has anyone ever performed their own art on a board? One of my buddy spraypainted a cityscape being attacked by giant monsters the board is fricken sweet. He does all his own work on his skateboards too. Makes me want to get a plain white deck for my next board being artistic myself.  All the new boards out this season look sweet but its kinda lame when you see 3 people on the mountain all sporting the same exact Lib of the same exact NS.. remind me of when Honda civics took over the planet a while back.



earl_je said:


> My other boards just have one identifying sticker on them thats the same brand as the board (NS sticker on an NS board, Lib on Lib, etc) so I can easily find it.


...girlfriend sticker on the girlfriend, PBR sticker on the PBR. :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just get a roll of white vinyl and cover a deck with that then spray paint it.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> I'm one of those anal purist people who have always fiercely kept stickers away from practically everything because I feel like I'm "Ruining" the board/car/skateboard/whatever. I'm breaking the cycle however, I put like 6 stickers on my car the other day, felt really good. Maybe I'll move to my boards next, I might need some counseling beforehand however :laugh:


So let me get this straight: You were more comfortable putting stickers on your CAR than on your snowboard????? I think bumper stickers are a terrible idea unless you own a $500 Honda Civic or Subaru Outback. Those suckers won't come off without some major finesse and who wants to buy a car with bumper stickers all over it???? Plus I always have a major urge to rear end any car with a political sticker I disagree with. :laugh:


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

the 09 skate banana has probably the ugliest fuckin topsheet ive ever seen,i got tired of looking at it and just threw on all the stickers i had


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

j.gnar said:


> the 09 skate banana has probably the ugliest fuckin topsheet ive ever seen,i got tired of looking at it and just threw on all the stickers i had


nice stompad..


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

There are certain rules for stickers... 
(the most important)your setup needs to include those brands of stickers. 
no zumies stickers and no git r done stickers. 

.... idk heres my mstserpiece.


----------



## CheckMySteez (Jul 27, 2009)

My local shop has a deal whereas you put their sticker on your board and you get 15% off all tune-ups on that board. Works both ways. Personally, I dont put stickers on my setup unless they support me in what I do.


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

lilfoot1598 said:


> So let me get this straight: You were more comfortable putting stickers on your CAR than on your snowboard????? I think bumper stickers are a terrible idea unless you own a $500 Honda Civic or Subaru Outback. Those suckers won't come off without some major finesse and who wants to buy a car with bumper stickers all over it???? Plus I always have a major urge to rear end any car with a political sticker I disagree with. :laugh:


OMg youre in for a surprise. Lol ..I'll take a picture of the car when I see it again..most likely Tuesday.. I kind of like it.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Muki said:


> OMg youre in for a surprise. Lol ..I'll take a picture of the car when I see it again..most likely Tuesday.. I kind of like it.


Awesome! Always entertaining.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Karaca86 (May 5, 2010)

zk0ot I think I already said how much I love your setup. :thumbsup:

eug3fo your's rocks too.


But that orange skate banana is deff a good canidate for some white vinyl and kickass spraypaint job in my opinion:laugh: but still a sick ride


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I haven't felt the need to put stickers on a board yet, but I do love how it looks (if done right like zk00t's).

However, I'm about to put stickers on my old board and possibly my new TD. I love the graphics of my '07 Shaun White, but It's been pretty banged up on the nose and tail. As for the TD, I'm not a fan of the graphics so I'm tempted to sticker it up.

I just have to stop being lazy and shoot out a few emails to some companies.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

lilfoot1598 said:


> So let me get this straight: You were more comfortable putting stickers on your CAR than on your snowboard????? I think bumper stickers are a terrible idea unless you own a $500 Honda Civic or Subaru Outback. Those suckers won't come off without some major finesse and who wants to buy a car with bumper stickers all over it???? Plus I always have a major urge to rear end any car with a political sticker I disagree with. :laugh:


I wish I owned a Subaru Outback,(at least 2003 tho), alas, I own a 1994 940 Volvo, which kicks ass and is a nice car nonetheless but it's worth maybe $2000, and it's not worth selling because it's worth more to drive then sell. And no I'm not one of those "LETS SHARE MY POLITICAL VIEWS ON MY CAR, LOL FUCK YOU" people. All the stickers I put on it were snowboarding/action sport logos. Rome, Never Summer, Element etc. Very neutral and pleasing.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

earl_je said:


> nice stompad..


thanks, bro.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Here's my setup from last year. Since the topic is stickers


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

2010 Ride Machete


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> And no I'm not one of those "LETS SHARE MY POLITICAL VIEWS ON MY CAR, LOL FUCK YOU" people. All the stickers I put on it were snowboarding/action sport logos. Rome, Never Summer, Element etc. Very neutral and pleasing.


perhaps to you, but unless you are sponsored, i find 'action sport logos' are nothing more than paying money to advertise other people's crap. At least a political view is something personal you can believe in, but Burton or something? Are you really into them having poor kids in indonesia make your stuff that much?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> The stickers on my board are like my hat. The pins, sigs and guitar pics only get there if Ive "been there and done that".
> 
> This is the latest shot I have of the boards. The stickers I put on there are representative of places ive been or somehow related to my travels with the boards. Both have been thru alot and I see no reason why they cant keep going.


Ive only got 1 stickered board and its not really 1 that I ride. I mostly had to stop by this tread to see just how long it would take you to get in on this. 
:thumbsup: Somehow you can turn anything into a Jay Peak is awesome thread :thumbsup:


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

anti-bling said:


> perhaps to you, but unless you are sponsored, i find 'action sport logos' are nothing more than paying money to advertise other people's crap. At least a political view is something personal you can believe in, but Burton or something? Are you really into them having poor kids in indonesia make your stuff that much?


See what happens when I break my sticker-ban, people start bitching at me for putting a logo of a small snowboarding company in Colorado on the back of my car.

GG, I may as well just go buy a 30-pack of keystone ice and sit in front of the TV watching Nascar because I'm such a fucking consumerism sellout.


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> See what happens when I break my sticker-ban, people start bitching at me for putting a logo of a small snowboarding company in Colorado on the back of my car.
> 
> GG, I may as well just go buy a 30-pack of keystone ice and sit in front of the TV watching Nascar because I'm such a fucking consumerism sellout.


hahaha I dont think thats a consumerism sellout, just a brain dead worthless retard which sadly enough our country is filled with :dunno:

I think all stickers all cool if they are put on correctly and match your shit....relax they are just stickers


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

anti-bling said:


> perhaps to you, but unless you are sponsored, i find 'action sport logos' are nothing more than paying money to advertise other people's crap. At least a political view is something personal you can believe in, but Burton or something? Are you really into them having poor kids in indonesia make your stuff that much?


Are you really that jaded? By your theory you are not allowed to own anything people will see with a logo... But I don't want to start an interwebz war. You have your right to your opinion, as do the rest of us.

I don't want to start an ongoing argument and the one in the works should end. I like this thread, don't kill it with a pointless internet debate.


----------



## Get Bucked (Oct 20, 2010)

I'll try and get the conversation back on track.

I've never been one for lots of random stickers but the right one that fits and identifies your factory board from all the rest is a good idea. I once had a board shop throw on a sticker after a tune without asking though. Wasn't a big fan of that... I didn't even get a discount.

This did remind me of a good (embarrassing) story. Quite a few years ago when I first started I got a used board off my friends brother. Horrible graphic of some guy on a dirt bike on the base. A friend of mine told me how he painted his board so I thought I would give it a try. Of course being young and dumb and having no idea about snowboard construction I thought I would sand down the base and paint that. I had to go shopping shortly after that. Someone told me I could get someone to grind off the paint but I was too ashamed to bring it to a shop!

Paint the top only!

haha


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Are you really that jaded? By your theory you are not allowed to own anything people will see with a logo... But I don't want to start an interwebz war. You have your right to your opinion, as do the rest of us.
> 
> I don't want to start an ongoing argument and the one in the works should end. I like this thread, don't kill it with a pointless internet debate.


Oh for fukks sakes, i haven't even seen any of your boards, dont get so asshurt. I stated and opinion, not lay down a fascist law. If you want to rock logos (which, lets face is, is just copying pros who get paid to do so) is your deal. i find it boring. Unless they are funny ones like Ride's old one "Skiing is for little fat boys" or something.

If you are friends with the company, thats something else, but with the selection of stickers available, surely there is something more befitting to human expression than "Hey, look at all the crap i consume".


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

anti-bling said:


> Oh for fukks sakes, i haven't even seen any of your boards, dont get so asshurt. I stated and opinion, not lay down a fascist law. If you want to rock logos (which, lets face is, is just copying pros who get paid to do so) is your deal. i find it boring. Unless they are funny ones like Ride's old one "Skiing is for little fat boys" or something.
> 
> If you are friends with the company, thats something else, but with the selection of stickers available, surely there is something more befitting to human expression than "Hey, look at all the crap i consume".


dont tell anyone but... post your great human expression of clever bumper stickers on your board. if your just talking crap go post in some flaming thread.


----------



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

anti-bling said:


> Oh for fukks sakes, i haven't even seen any of your boards, dont get so asshurt. I stated and opinion, not lay down a fascist law. If you want to rock logos (which, lets face is, is just copying pros who get paid to do so) is your deal. i find it boring. Unless they are funny ones like Ride's old one "Skiing is for little fat boys" or something.
> 
> If you are friends with the company, thats something else, but with the selection of stickers available, surely there is something more befitting to human expression than "Hey, look at all the crap i consume".


YA FUK STICKERS BRO!!!!!!! 

*RIGHT ON*


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

anti-bling said:


> Oh for fukks sakes, i haven't even seen any of your boards, dont get so asshurt. I stated and opinion, not lay down a fascist law. If you want to rock logos (which, lets face is, is just copying pros who get paid to do so) is your deal. i find it boring. Unless they are funny ones like Ride's old one "Skiing is for little fat boys" or something.
> 
> If you are friends with the company, thats something else, but with the selection of stickers available, surely there is something more befitting to human expression than "Hey, look at all the crap i consume".


you sound like a very boring human being


----------



## Siren (Jan 16, 2009)

I got a bagful of stickers at the Toronto ski & snowboard show. Most of them came free with the snowboard mag subscription that I got (it cost $10, but they also gave me a $10 HMV gift card, so it was basically free). The rest I just helped myself to from the various shops there. Mostly brands (Roxy, Quicksilver, Zooyork, Salomon, Volcom, etc) and a few shop stickers that I never actually bought stuff from.

I haven't decided whether to put them on my board or my laptop :dunno:


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Derek said:


> YA FUK STICKERS BRO!!!!!!!
> 
> *RIGHT ON*


your jsut pissed cuz you bought a www and cant put stickers on yer board. p-tex top sheet.


----------



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

zk0ot said:


> your jsut pissed cuz you bought a www and cant put stickers on yer board. p-tex top sheet.


I'm clearly joking ******


----------



## Salvation (Sep 19, 2010)

Can we just go back to checking out pix with their stickered top sheets?
I mean, if it ain't your cuppa, don't look. If you think it's hilarious, point and laugh.
What's the big deal?
You've made your point about what you think about stickers, time to hand the thread back to those who started it.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

To each their own. I personally don't enjoy sporting logos on my board that dont sport me back unless its a logo related to my setup.. But I don't see anyone getting crap about sporting a $70 Burton hoodie or a $20 Four Square beanine.. a logo is a logo whether you sport it on your deck as a sticker or sport it on the clothes that you wear. Either way you're spending your money to be a walking advertisement whether you like it or not. All the haters better shop at American Apparel and wear solid colored brand name free outfits or they're simply just a bunch of hypocrites :laugh:





Salvation said:


> Can we just go back to checking out pix with their stickered top sheets?
> I mean, if it ain't your cuppa, don't look. If you think it's hilarious, point and laugh.
> What's the big deal?
> You've made your point about what you think about stickers, time to hand the thread back to those who started it.


Word.
So Hobo got that pic of your car yet??
Anyone else wanna show off their board?


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

Karasene said:


> To each there own. I personally don't enjoy sporting logos on my board that dont sport me back unless its a logo related to my setup.. But I don't see anyone getting crap about sporting a $70 Burton hoodie or a $20 Four Square beanine.. a logo is a logo whether you sport it on your deck as a sticker or sport it on the clothes that you wear. Either way you're spending your money to be a walking advertisement whether you like it or not. All the haters better shop at American Apparel and wear solid colored brand name free outfits or they're simply just a bunch of hypocrites :laugh:


very well spoken and true


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

j.gnar said:


> the 09 skate banana has probably the ugliest fuckin topsheet ive ever seen,i got tired of looking at it and just threw on all the stickers i had


 Those Bindings look familiar..


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

My stickers are sparse and very much a work in progress. Right now, all of mine are GNU related, both the brand of board and the operating system (GNU/Linux) since I'm a fan of both.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Just did a quick sticker job on my all mountain freestyle board, a 2010 Bataleon Jam with 2010 Flux Feedbacks. I'm patting myself on the back for the 3 ghosted decals


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

not a sticker fan. i only rock one sticker on my board and its supporting my local snowboard shop. they treat me well so i promote them.


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

the back one is a christian based snowboarding organization the nations foundation and the front is a local hill
i drew on the nations foundation symbol and i have 1 Peter 3:15 on top


----------



## Salvation (Sep 19, 2010)

CalvaryCougar said:


> the back one is a christian based snowboarding organization the nations foundation and the front is a local hill
> i drew on the nations foundation symbol and i have 1 Peter 3:15 on top


Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> Just did a quick sticker job on my all mountain freestyle board, a 2010 Bataleon Jam with 2010 Flux Feedbacks. I'm patting myself on the back for the 3 ghosted decals


Such a good looking set-up!


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

Salvation said:


> Very nice! :thumbsup:


Thanks man!


----------



## Salvation (Sep 19, 2010)

It's very inspiring, even for someone who's not very religious (myself), that your stickers hold meaning and significance, instead of just being another label or logo.
I must add that there's nothing wrong with the latter though, I appreciate good aesthetics and am all for individual expression.
Cheers!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The joys of owning a plotter, team sized die cuts what? I want to make something that says wax vaginas not snowboards it happens!


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

Salvation said:


> It's very inspiring, even for someone who's not very religious (myself), that your stickers hold meaning and significance, instead of just being another label or logo.
> I must add that there's nothing wrong with the latter though, I'm appreciate good aesthetics and am all for individual expression.
> Cheers!


yeah, i hope to get questions about it so i can share my faith.....btw everyone should check out the nations foundation one year movie its got some good riders in it
dave downing
andy finch
matt hammer
kelly clark


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

woodhomie1996 said:


> Such a good looking set-up!


Thanks!


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

got some new stickers and did some adjusting... 








also had a bunch of those "buckfurton." stickers made up. pm me if your interested.


----------

